# How many pics can i post in 1 post



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

The reason why i ask this is because ill be posting a thread in the next week or 2 which will have 'alot' of pictures, but id like to know how many pictures i can post in one post because ive been on other forums that i can only post 5 at a time and i wouldnt want to write a whole post with all the pictures and it not posting and then having to start all over again.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

as many as u like mate


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> as many as u like mate


Are you sure about this scooby because theres usually i limit on forums.


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

If you link them from photobucket or something similar then definetely unlimited.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Attach = 10

direct link to url = unlimited.


----------

